# BLACK MAGIC WELCOMES NEWEST MEMBER



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

We want to let everyone know that we have a new player on our team @Jerry Lamm has now joined the darkside :0 , Wait and see what he has to bring to the super show.... :biggrin: 
We will soon post a tech line number and sales in the Los Angles and Ventura Area


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 17 2006, 03:05 PM~5989031
> *We want to let everyone know that we have a new player on our  team @Jerry Lamm has now joined the darkside :0 , Wait and see what he has to bring to the super show.... :biggrin:
> We will soon post a tech line number and sales in the Los Angles and Ventura Area
> *


 :0 BULLSHIT HOMIE. YOU FOR REAL :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

DAMN NICE JERRY IS THE SHIT HE HAD THE BEST CAR DANCER AND IS A DAMN HOMIE AT THE SWITCH OF ANY HOPPER CONGRADS ON YOUR NEW MEMBER YOUR GAIN IS PROHOPPER'S PAIN.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

damn..


----------



## HND_Loco (Sep 25, 2004)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

damn congrats to both of you


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

Congrats 
Black Magic 
welcome to The 805 (Ventura County) 

you got some talent coming your way


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

W  W, Well you got yourself one hell of a teammate now. Jerry is Definetely good people. He is a damn good switchman, I know a lot that look up to him. Congrats


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 17 2006, 06:09 PM~5989068
> *DAMN NICE JERRY IS THE SHIT HE HAD THE BEST CAR DANCER AND IS A DAMN HOMIE AT THE SWITCH OF ANY HOPPER CONGRADS ON YOUR NEW MEMBER YOUR GAIN IS PROHOPPER'S PAIN.
> *


X2


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

:around: :around:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

problly the first name I remembed in car dancing. had, what, a late 80's monte for a long time?


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

Yeah used to be candy orange when he was with Luxor.


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin: Congrats..


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Good luck with that homie ....see ya at the super show


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

wow dude. i havent heard that name in awhile. wasnt that green 80's monte sponsored by showtime, and fully driveable? thats classy


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

GOOD LUCK JERRY , RONS COOL PEOPLE SEE YA AT THE SUPER SHOW B


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Aug 17 2006, 10:49 PM~5990902
> *wow dude. i havent heard that name in awhile. wasnt that green 80's monte sponsored by showtime, and fully driveable? thats classy
> *


Yeah it was green euro Monte sponsored by PRO HOPPER though not showtime.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

thats what i meant. thats all there is now adays pro hopper and showtime, and i order from both, so i get kind of confused.


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

damn it....................


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

who the hell is Jerry :angry: 


























just one of the best car dancers ever :biggrin: I remember back in the lugo's days....He also has some hot single pumper's too..
BLACK MAGIC ALL DAY... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

Congrats to Ron and Black Magic ! :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ricsta (Sep 28, 2004)

Jerry is the most respected switchman around, and one hell of a nice guy too. Good move Ron and BMH!

By the way, 4 PLAY is doing damage and turning heads down-under.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Welcome to the TEAM JERRY. :biggrin: BLACK MAGIC BABYYYYYYYYYYY Yeah.

Much Love to Ron and all the Black Magic Team

Team Jenda's


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DavyFromSC_@Aug 17 2006, 09:38 PM~5990821
> *Yeah used to be candy orange when he was with Luxor.
> *


 :biggrin: THATS GOIN BACK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: B.M.H.


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

damn ,congrats to jerry and ron . well jerry was the reason i used prohopper because he is a cool dude and keeps it real with you. guess i will be going to the darkside. :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dpee366_@Aug 18 2006, 08:12 AM~5993277
> *damn ,congrats to jerry and ron . well  jerry was the reason i used prohopper because he is a cool dude and keeps it real with you. guess i will be going to the darkside. :thumbsup:
> *


thats kool ,jerry is a asset to any company,maybe if ron gets a few more good people they could take out shorty lol


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

Bring on Vegas!!!


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: jerry!


----------



## bundy805 (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin:  :buttkick:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dpee366_@Aug 18 2006, 07:12 AM~5993277
> *damn ,congrats to jerry and ron . well  jerry was the reason i used prohopper because he is a cool dude and keeps it real with you. guess i will be going to the darkside. :thumbsup:
> *


alot of people see it that way 
lets see what jerry does with BM 
i know it will be nothing but inches


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Pinche jerry cabron


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

GOOD LUCK JERRY !!!!!!!!!!!!!CONGRATS BRO


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

damn....i see some nice things happening in your companies future...not saying your doing bad right now


btw the accumulators and cylinders are doing just fine...had to bore out the prohopper cups to fit em...but thats no problem...im not complaining about a fatter cylinder


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

now thats the shit cuz ,u gunna be taking over  half the uks running bmh already :biggrin:


----------



## HND_Loco (Sep 25, 2004)

Jerry,

Good luck over at BMH, a good switch man, installer and a good product will mean some good comp at the super show tear it up Jerry. Looks like i will be heading to the dark side also, Jerry and Ron is a cool people and honest guys to deal with they always hooked me up and given me good advice. I need some shit soon Jerry i will call you to get it sorted.

HND.......... :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## bullet (Jun 21, 2004)

Congragulations Jerry, you should of done this a long time ago. You know Bullet has your back 100%. I got you covered in the 818 and where ever we roll. Black Magic all the way. Still getting fucked up on Tecate beer....burp....fuck that beer was good! Ten, 4 al rato pinche borrego...baaah..aaah....baaah...aaah! I'll cruise by your pad tomorrow.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

CONGRATS RON YOU GOT A PROVEN GREAT COMPETITOR ON YOUR TEAM NOW AND YOU GOT INIVLIFE CAR CLUB ON YOUR SIDE TOO. WE'LL SEE YOU IN VEGAS REPRESENTING THE DARKSIDE BMH!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 22 2006, 08:19 PM~6021036
> *CONGRATS RON YOU GOT A PROVEN GREAT COMPETITOR ON YOUR TEAM NOW AND YOU GOT INIVLIFE CAR CLUB ON YOUR SIDE TOO. WE'LL SEE YOU IN VEGAS REPRESENTING THE DARKSIDE BMH!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for all the good replies :biggrin: I was hoping it wouldn't become a pissing topic....I got much respect for Jerry, known him for many years,even done alot of business with him.....Just glad he is now on our side.....One less competitor we'll have to competite with....


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 22 2006, 10:59 PM~6022127
> *Thanks for all the good replies :biggrin: I was hoping it wouldn't become a pissing topic....I got much respect for Jerry, known him for many years,even done alot of business with him.....Just glad he is now on our side.....One less competitor we'll have to competite with....
> *



just keeps getting better for BMH... hopefully i'll have a good turn out in atlanta in sept..wish me luck, any last min tips, send my way :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Aug 23 2006, 01:50 AM~6022846
> *just keeps getting better for BMH... hopefully i'll have a good turn out in atlanta in sept..wish me luck, any last min tips, send my way :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: I got a tip for ya cory........Hop higher than everybody else!!
:thumbsup: J/K Good luck Homie.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Congrats Ron, Jessica, and the newest member Jerry Lamm, I look forward to see what happens at the Super Show.


----------



## Cali~DwnUnder (Dec 12, 2002)

Hey ron, as much as i love your work, i think this is just going to be a great team, and i only expect the best to be coming out of vegas now. makes me want to try harder to get up there for the super show. :biggrin: 

oh and off topic, ask jessica to pm me when my parts are back from the chroma..

thanks Lui


----------



## mdhpper (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 17 2006, 04:05 PM~5989031
> *We want to let everyone know that we have a new player on our  team @Jerry Lamm has now joined the darkside :0 , Wait and see what he has to bring to the super show.... :biggrin:
> We will soon post a tech line number and sales in the Los Angles and Ventura Area
> *


----------



## gearhead (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## on da roof (May 24, 2003)

Thats cool.......  Jerry a good cat


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)




----------



## malibuhopper (Aug 28, 2006)

great choice ron,jerry will do very good with your company just like he did with prohopper.they let a good employee and sponser slip away.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YOU AINT FOOLIN AROUND RON!!! GOOD STUFF!!!


----------



## malibuhopper (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

so there is going to be a real dancer for black magic now




















































jp ron. like i said earlier thats a great addition to the team


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bundy805 (Sep 14, 2005)

it's gonna be good for the 805 and the 702 good job guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

CONGRATS RON,JERRY IS 1 OF THE GOOD GUYS...GOOD LUCK @ THE SUPERSHOW!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## malibuhopper (Aug 28, 2006)

:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

FIRST OFF I WOULD LIKE TO THANK RON & JESSICA FOR MAKING ME A PART OF THE BLACK MAGIC TEAM  AND THANK EVERYONE FOR ALL THE GOOD COMMENTS & SUPPORT :thumbsup: THE NEW TECH LINE IS UP AND RUNNING SO GIVE ME A CALL IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS, NEED PARTS OR JUST TO SAY WHAT'S UP. 

*(805)797-6577*

TALK TO YOU SOON. SEE YOU ALL AT THE SUPER SHOW. :wave: 

JERRY LAMM :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

GAWD DAMN!!! BLACK MAGIC IS ABOUT TO RUN ALL OVER CALI!!!!!!!!!! CAN ANYBODY ELSE HANG????? :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 1 2006, 12:38 AM~6084216
> *GAWD DAMN!!! BLACK MAGIC IS ABOUT TO RUN ALL OVER CALI!!!!!!!!!! CAN ANYBODY ELSE HANG????? :biggrin:
> *


YA I CAN HANG CAN YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Aug 31 2006, 11:48 PM~6084245
> *YA I CAN HANG CAN YOU :biggrin:
> *


YUP :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 1 2006, 12:58 AM~6084268
> *YUP :biggrin:
> *


OK THEN LETS BANG :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:guns: BANG BANG BANG!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 1 2006, 01:38 AM~6084216
> *GAWD DAMN!!! BLACK MAGIC IS ABOUT TO RUN ALL OVER CALI!!!!!!!!!! CAN ANYBODY ELSE HANG????? :biggrin:
> *



Texas.


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

And indy.


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

ILLinois don,t forget................


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 1 2006, 01:29 AM~6084336
> *:guns: BANG BANG BANG!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wanna_be_hoppin_jon (Apr 6, 2005)

congrats Black Magic, see ya at the super show.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

SO THEN DOES THAT MEEN ALL OTHER COMPANY'S ARE FALLING OF DA BLOCK.  BLACK MAGIC :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Sep 2 2006, 03:09 AM~6090670
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Sep 5 2006, 01:00 PM~6109053
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 31 2006, 11:57 PM~6084075
> *FIRST OFF I WOULD LIKE TO THANK RON & JESSICA FOR MAKING ME A PART OF THE BLACK MAGIC TEAM    AND THANK EVERYONE FOR ALL THE GOOD COMMENTS & SUPPORT :thumbsup:  THE NEW TECH LINE IS UP AND RUNNING SO GIVE ME A CALL IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS, NEED PARTS OR JUST TO SAY WHAT'S UP.
> 
> (805)797-6577
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## malibuhopper (Aug 28, 2006)

:around:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Street Riders KC_@Sep 9 2006, 09:05 AM~6136540
> *
> *


You comin to Vegas. :uh: .....LMK fuckers..... :biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 13 2006, 01:55 AM~6161277
> *You comin to Vegas. :uh: .....LMK fuckers..... :biggrin:
> *


yes im going :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Sep 13 2006, 09:01 PM~6167973
> *yes im going :biggrin:
> *


Bring me up a caddy frame if you got one :cheesy:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Sep 13 2006, 08:01 PM~6167973
> *yes im going :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigcadillacvato_@Sep 15 2006, 11:29 PM~6184894
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## whiteguy (Sep 19, 2006)

:0


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 31 2006, 10:57 PM~6084075
> *FIRST OFF I WOULD LIKE TO THANK RON & JESSICA FOR MAKING ME A PART OF THE BLACK MAGIC TEAM    AND THANK EVERYONE FOR ALL THE GOOD COMMENTS & SUPPORT :thumbsup:  THE NEW TECH LINE IS UP AND RUNNING SO GIVE ME A CALL IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS, NEED PARTS OR JUST TO SAY WHAT'S UP.
> 
> (805)797-6577
> ...


Dayum, good stuff, going in my cell phone right now!  :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Sep 19 2006, 08:29 PM~6207509
> *Dayum, good stuff, going in my cell phone right now!    :thumbsup:
> *


SUP UP BROWN :wave: GIVE ME A CALL ANYTIME 24-7


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Sep 21 2006, 04:20 PM~6219534
> *SUP UP BROWN  :wave:  GIVE ME A CALL ANYTIME 24-7
> *



24-7 huh???? mwahahaha... 4am here I come!!!


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Sep 21 2006, 06:21 PM~6219840
> *24-7 huh???? mwahahaha... 4am here I come!!!
> *



damn, mark .. let the man have alittle sleep.........lol.......

j/k

what up foo????????


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

shit ,i've called Jerry at 4 am and he's still workin.....go to sleep fucker :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Sep 22 2006, 12:15 AM~6221965
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats homie :wave: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 22 2006, 01:24 AM~6222000
> *Whats homie :wave:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


nothing homie, I put my monte up for sale. Im actually trying to get a cadillac coupe 90'd. But im keeping my BMH pumps :thumbsup: , let me know if you know somebody thats trying to get rid of their coupe.


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## HND_Loco (Sep 25, 2004)

> shit ,i've called Jerry at 4 am and he's still workin.....go to sleep fucker :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> SHOULD SEE HOW FAST HE CAN PACK SHIT UP ONCE HE HEARS THE COPS GET THE CALL FROM THE NEIGHBOURS FOR NOISE POLLUTION HAHAHAHA. WHATS UP SBL, MUST BE GETTING READY FOR VEGAS...........
> ...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> > shit ,i've called Jerry at 4 am and he's still workin.....go to sleep fucker :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> >
> > SHOULD SEE HOW FAST HE CAN PACK SHIT UP ONCE HE HEARS THE COPS GET THE CALL FROM THE NEIGHBOURS FOR NOISE POLLUTION HAHAHAHA. WHATS UP SBL, MUST BE GETTING READY FOR VEGAS...........
> ...


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> > shit ,i've called Jerry at 4 am and he's still workin.....go to sleep fucker :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> >
> > SHOULD SEE HOW FAST HE CAN PACK SHIT UP ONCE HE HEARS THE COPS GET THE CALL FROM THE NEIGHBOURS FOR NOISE POLLUTION HAHAHAHA. WHATS UP SBL, MUST BE GETTING READY FOR VEGAS...........
> ...


----------



## HND_Loco (Sep 25, 2004)

> > shit ,i've called Jerry at 4 am and he's still workin.....go to sleep fucker biggrin.gif
> > [/quote
> >
> > SHOULD SEE HOW FAST HE CAN PACK SHIT UP ONCE HE HEARS THE COPS GET THE CALL FROM THE NEIGHBOURS FOR NOISE POLLUTION HAHAHAHA. WHATS UP SBL, MUST BE GETTING READY FOR VEGAS...........
> ...


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Sep 21 2006, 03:20 PM~6219534
> *SUP UP BROWN  :wave:  GIVE ME A CALL ANYTIME 24-7
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

I was really lookin forward to serve voo-doo this year ..... maybe next year ron?


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> > shit ,i've called Jerry at 4 am and he's still workin.....go to sleep fucker :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> >
> > SHOULD SEE HOW FAST HE CAN PACK SHIT UP ONCE HE HEARS THE COPS GET THE CALL FROM THE NEIGHBOURS FOR NOISE POLLUTION HAHAHAHA. WHATS UP SBL, MUST BE GETTING READY FOR VEGAS...........
> ...


----------



## HND_Loco (Sep 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 28 2006, 05:49 AM~6261723
> *I was really lookin forward to serve voo-doo this year ..... maybe next year ron?
> *


aaaaaahhhhh...Don't trip .....I can just sevre you with our single pump truck instead  .....

























j/p You guys comin out early....Thinkin of doin a BBQ on friday :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 29 2006, 03:51 AM~6269521
> *aaaaaahhhhh...Don't trip .....I can just sevre you with our single pump truck instead  .....
> j/p You guys comin out early....Thinkin of doin a BBQ on friday :biggrin:
> *



Dont know yet ronny.We runnin into problems right now here in san antonio . Instead of servin me with the single pump I ll take a servin of that bbq if I make it to vegas lol.


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 29 2006, 05:29 AM~6269880
> *Dont know yet ronny.We runnin into problems right now here in san antonio . Instead of servin me with the single pump I ll take a servin of that  bbq if I make it to vegas lol.
> *


MAKE IT 2 SERVINGS OF BBQ :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

did i hear bbq ? :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 29 2006, 05:57 PM~6273205
> *did i hear bbq ?  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 29 2006, 02:51 AM~6269521
> *aaaaaahhhhh...Don't trip .....I can just sevre you with our single pump truck instead  .....
> j/p You guys comin out early....Thinkin of doin a BBQ on friday :biggrin:
> *


tell oj to make some shrimp :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DavyFromSC_@Aug 17 2006, 10:38 PM~5990821
> *Yeah used to be candy orange when he was with Luxor.
> *


isnt it green now and then another time blue before orange as well! Damn I remember it was a Bad ass Dancer!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 29 2006, 07:29 AM~6269880
> *Dont know yet ronny.We runnin into problems right now here in san antonio . Instead of servin me with the single pump I ll take a servin of that  bbq if I make it to vegas lol.
> *


well you guys know your invited.....hope to see you here, and good luck


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Sep 29 2006, 02:51 AM~6269521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As for who get bbq first i think it should be based on distance traveled and how many international borders crossed :biggrin: 

looking forward to meeting all the BMH team


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 29 2006, 07:57 PM~6273985
> *tell oj to make some shrimp :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

Did I hear bbq. :0 wasss up :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Oct 2 2006, 03:47 PM~6290019
> *Did I hear bbq.            :0 wasss up :biggrin:
> *


you comin out???..some kick-ass hop after wards.....did your boy get his shit ???


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what up ron...........fat boy wants food and hydraulics we will be in friday morning what up?


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 3 2006, 02:24 AM~6294264
> *you comin out???..some kick-ass hop after wards.....did your boy get his shit ???
> *


Yea Oscar got his shit.. I'm gonna try to go up friday. got my frame done almost Ready new pumps. B.M.H all the way :thumbsup:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

if i mention the name stevie d can i get a good deal on some magic balls, ron?


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Oct 3 2006, 08:58 PM~6297144
> *if i mention the name stevie d can i get a good deal on some magic balls, ron?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bundy805 (Sep 14, 2005)

good luck to jerry and the rest of the bm crew in vegas :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Sep 30 2006, 08:56 AM~6275438
> *As for who get bbq first i think it should be based on distance traveled and how many international borders crossed  :biggrin:
> 
> looking forward to meeting all the BMH team
> *


Guess we're eating first!!! 13hour flight all the way from the UK!!!


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

you sell that blue regal yet sorry this is off the subject.


----------

